

Ask HN: What are the differences between Influxdb+Grafana and ELK? - vukers

I&#x27;ve been looking into both stacks and it seems like they are both capable of visualizing and analyzing your collected metrics. Are there specific use-cases for each that differentiate the two?
======
nopzor
Elasitcsearch is really a document database of sorts. Think of using it to
store logs or messages.

InfluxDB is a time series database. Think of using it to store periodic
measurement data (generally samples or point in time measurements).

For a complete solution you really need both of them.

